# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  Rcuprer les donnes d'un TextArea d'une JSP pour l'afficher sur une autre JSP

## galia

bonjour, 

Apres avoir parcouru des tonnes de sites, forums... je ne trouve pas de reponse  mon problme. de plus je suis novice en la matire.
Voici mon problme: j'ai une page d'accueil.jsp sur laquelle je voudrais afficher un message que le client saisit dans un formulaire sur une autre page jsp.

Comment il faut faire? je n'ai rien compris aux servlets.. (meme en lisant des tutos) et je ne vois pas ce qui me manque sur la .jsp de chacune des pages. 

voici le code du formulaire nouvMsg.jsp


```

```


Voici le code de la page d'affichage accueilMsg.jsp


```

```


Merci d'avance pour votre aide

----------


## ktaria

tu l'as rcupr sans l'afficher dans accueilMsg.jsp c'est tout

----------


## proganas

il ne te manque que l'affichage de tes variables rcupres. un truc du genre 

Message : <%= message %>
Date Dbut : <%= dateDebut %>
Date Fin : <%= dateFin %>

----------

